# Tear from DTD



## rjb

Fairly self explanatory :blush:
What is your advice??


----------



## rjb

(on how to help it heal and how to ease pain)


----------



## BrEeZeY

go to your dr and have them make sure you dont need stitches... they will also give u spray to help with pain

my friend was raped and she tore in 3 places, grandit she had it from force not jst sex, she had to get stitches and anti bacterial spray and such so she didnt get infection from an open wound

and it will keep u from tearing again i would also advice not to have sex anytime soon until u go so u dont rip more

xxx hope that helps !! hope your alright!


----------



## QuintinsMommy

yea I would go to an OB as well just to be safe


----------



## amygwen

I agree with the above.
You definitely need to go see the dr if you have a tear!


----------



## x__amour

What everyone said. :flower:


----------



## abbSTAR

Ouch! I'd do what everyone else said.

But how'd you tear may I ask? Didn't you have a c-section so everythings still the same down there? If you can tear just from normal sex then woah I didn't know that lol.. Must have been pretty wild :haha:


Hope you get everything sorted soon :hugs:


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Oww... but yes, it's a doctor visit I'm afraid. You don't want an infection!


----------



## rjb

abbSTAR said:


> Ouch! I'd do what everyone else said.
> 
> But how'd you tear may I ask? Didn't you have a c-section so everythings still the same down there? If you can tear just from normal sex then woah I didn't know that lol.. Must have been pretty wild :haha:
> 
> 
> Hope you get everything sorted soon :hugs:

It was just the position I think. :blush:

And the only problem is I can't really drive, and I don't actually currently have a doctor. (or insurance) could I get the spray at like a drug store? 

EDIT: it happened 2 days ago so I wouldn't think it needs stitches, but I'm not sure really.


----------



## Char.due.jan

I've never heard of anyone tearing from DTD when they've not had a vaginal delivery or in circumstances like Breezy mentioned.

I'd go to the doctors, buying the spray yourself won't really suffice as it could still get infected and you may need stitches. You don't want to heal wrong which may in turn cause more pain.


----------



## annawrigley

Lol


----------



## lily123

How the HELL did you manage that?! you had a c-section though didn't you?
You really ought to get to the doctor, it may get infected and need stitches.
Also, put a leash on that boy!
x


----------



## rainbows_x

Ouch! Are you sure you actually tore?

You need to see a doctor, keep the area clean and don't have sex until you are seen by a doctor. Maybe next time, use some lube..


----------



## rjb

Idk how we managed it other than it was a new position kinda. 
It definitely tore though. I'll have to find a doctor.

Yes I had a c section, so I don't know why I just know I did..

And I don't see how it's funny.. :/ it hurt.


----------



## vinteenage

rjb said:


> Idk how we managed it other than it was a new position kinda.
> It definitely tore though. I'll have to find a doctor.
> 
> Yes I had a c section, so I don't know why I just know I did..
> 
> *And I don't see how it's funny.. :/ it hurt.*

Because unless he's uh...massive, it's nearly impossible to tear.

Definitely get to a doctor. It could get infected super easily. Didnt you have an OB for the birth? You can go to them.


----------



## rjb

I can't drive. And then he must be, cause it's a visible tear.


----------



## rjb

It always hurts when we dtd, but this time I was on a counter and when we finished I was bleeding and hurting a lot.
I checked and saw a tiny tear.
I've been keeping it clean and not having sex, I was just seeing if anyone could tell me what I can do for the pain. Sex has always hurt for me but never that much.

I'm not sure why I would lie about this?? :shrug:


----------



## AriannasMama

If I can be totally TMI right now OH is rather well endowed and I have never torn from sex no matter how odd the position or how rough the sex :haha:


----------



## amygwen

rjb said:


> I can't drive. And then he must be, cause it's a visible tear.

Tell your parents you need to go to the doctor.. then they can drive you! or at least call like a Planned Parenthood (since you don't have insurance) and see if they would be willing to advise you what you should do about the tear. It's really important you get it checked out.


----------



## rjb

https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Womens-Health/Vaginal-Tearing/show/31768

^^ it's not just me apparently, it's just that this article didn't tell me much..
I'll call a clinic today and see if I can get someone to take me.


----------



## BrEeZeY

vinteenage said:


> rjb said:
> 
> 
> Idk how we managed it other than it was a new position kinda.
> It definitely tore though. I'll have to find a doctor.
> 
> Yes I had a c section, so I don't know why I just know I did..
> 
> *And I don't see how it's funny.. :/ it hurt.*
> 
> Because unless he's uh...massive, it's nearly impossible to tear.
> 
> Definitely get to a doctor. It could get infected super easily. Didnt you have an OB for the birth? You can go to them.Click to expand...


i dont see how its funny... but its not impossible to tear.... ive had another friends who have torn from sex, they didnt use lube and were having sex in a funny position...she never told me if she got stitches or anything as she was so embarrassed as it happened when she was drunk but i had advised her to go to the dr and she has never been pregnant..... but no one can force u to go to the dr, we jst advise u cause its whats safest and best for you...


----------



## rjb

It's not that I don't want to go to the doctor, I just live an hour and a half from the OB I went to and didn't think I still needed to if it stopped bleeding.
But now I will try to find a ride.


----------



## lily123

I'm sure no-one is saying you're lying :lol: does it seriously hurt everyyy time you have sex? Have you ever considered getting that checked? Idk but that doesn't sound normal for it to hurt every single time :\
x


----------



## rjb

We only dtd maybe once a month since I don't see him much, so I just assumed it was because we don't do it much. I thought it was kinda normal.


----------



## lily123

Ohh yeah once a month is probably normal!
Only see him once a month though?! That sucks!
x


----------



## rjb

Yeah it does. But now we are allowed to see each other all the time so I hope it will be easier.


----------



## annawrigley

No more wild counter sex! I hope you disinfected the area! :rofl:


----------



## KiansMummy

LOL Anna you make me laugh :haha:


----------



## stephx

Oh my :shock: he must be mahoosive lol

Tmi but my tear sometimes kills after dtd, so I think it sometimes tears abit more... I've never been to the docs or got infected, I think you'll live!

But yeah seriously... Disinfect the counter!!!!


----------



## vinteenage

stephx said:


> Tmi but my tear sometimes kills after dtd, so I think it sometimes tears abit more... I've never been to the docs or got infected, I think you'll live!

I get some pain, too. I'm guessing the nerve there is just weird since it's stitched up. I figure if it tore again at all, I'd bleed.


----------



## bbyno1

Any better now?


----------



## rjb

mostly yeah, thanks! :flow:


----------



## x__amour

Did you get to see a doctor? :flow:


----------



## rjb

:blush: not exactly.. I couldn't find a friend who could take me, and my parents would freak out about that :/


----------



## Char.due.jan

What did you do then :/ ?
And you could of always told your parents it was for something else, surely they don't go in the Oconsultation room with you unless you want them to? /COLOR]


----------



## rainbows_x

I still wince everytime I see this thread lol. Ouch.


----------



## LoisP

rainbows_x said:


> I still wince everytime I see this thread lol. Ouch.

I still laugh everytime I see this thread.


----------



## jen1604

Glad you got it sorted love :) 

It's not impossible at all to tear during sex (particularly rough sex). I'd forgotten how catty it gets in the teen sections :dohh: make sure you're keeping the area really clean if it's not completely healed :hugs:


----------



## rjb

Char.due.jan said:


> What did you do then :/ ?
> And you could of always told your parents it was for something else, surely they don't go in the Oconsultation room with you unless you want them to? /COLOR]



Just kept it clean as well as I could. It stopped bleeding on it's own so I wasn't worried about it. We just are holding off on sex for a while.


----------



## rjb

jen1604 said:


> Glad you got it sorted love :)
> 
> It's not impossible at all to tear during sex (particularly rough sex). I'd forgotten how catty it gets in the teen sections :dohh: make sure you're keeping the area really clean if it's not completely healed :hugs:

You learn to ignore it. It honestly doesn't bother me anymore. :flow:


----------



## Tiff

There seems to be some slyness going on here. :nope: If you don't have anything nice to say or contribute, please move on to a different thread.


----------



## ~RedLily~

Ouch glad it's healing now. x


----------



## 17thy

LoisP said:


> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> I still wince everytime I see this thread lol. Ouch.
> 
> I still laugh everytime I see this thread.Click to expand...

^^ here is some of the clique-y meanness i was mentioning. :toothpick:


----------



## lauram_92

owwwch!


----------



## LoisP

17thy said:


> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> I still wince everytime I see this thread lol. Ouch.
> 
> I still laugh everytime I see this thread.Click to expand...
> 
> ^^ here is some of the clique-y meanness i was mentioning. :toothpick:Click to expand...

:cry: Emotionally scarred for life YO


----------



## rainbows_x

I'm in a clique? News to me!

YAYY I'M POPULAR! :dohh:


----------



## _laura

rainbows_x said:


> I'm in a clique? News to me!
> 
> YAYY I'M POPULAR! :dohh:

Never been popular before. Might start a club :drunk:


----------



## AriannasMama

LoisP said:


> 17thy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LoisP said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rainbows_x said:
> 
> 
> I still wince everytime I see this thread lol. Ouch.
> 
> I still laugh everytime I see this thread.Click to expand...
> 
> ^^ here is some of the clique-y meanness i was mentioning. :toothpick:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry: Emotionally scarred for life YOClick to expand...

Can I be in your clique :blush:


----------



## stephx

Gah u lot are such bitches! What's funny about tearing your vajayjay during wild kitchen counter sex??!!


----------



## Char.due.jan

LMAO, sorry :hehe:


----------



## _laura

stephx said:


> Gah u lot are such bitches! What's funny about tearing your vajayjay during wild kitchen counter sex??!!

it just seems pretty roung!!!


----------



## Char.due.jan

What id like to know is how you find the time for wild kitchen counter sex with a baby, jealous much!


----------



## _laura

Char.due.jan said:


> What id like to know is how you find the rime for wild kitchen counter sex with a baby, jealous much!

Yeah to be honest I'm not even in the mood for sex, plus we couldnt have counter sex, ours are too small and have cupboards above them.


----------



## rainbows_x

Same, I'd burn my bum on the stove.


----------



## _laura

rainbows_x said:


> Same, I'd burn my bum on the stove.

Hahahaha!


----------



## Char.due.jan

Hmm true, I never thought of the logistics, wouldn't want concussion


----------



## stephx

:haha:


----------



## lauram_92

i'd have to get a step ladder to get up onto my counters :(


----------



## ~RedLily~

lauram_92 said:


> i'd have to get a step ladder to get up onto my counters :(

Bit of a mood killer "Hold that thought babe just gotta get the yellow pages" :rofl:


----------



## lauram_92

~RedLily~ said:


> lauram_92 said:
> 
> 
> i'd have to get a step ladder to get up onto my counters :(
> 
> Bit of a mood killer "Hold that thought babe just gotta get the yellow pages" :rofl:Click to expand...

'oh crap, i need a footsie first!'


----------



## Burchy314

You guys are hilarious! I would fall into my sink if I tried haha!


----------



## stephx

I'm taking the piss but to be fair I have done it once :blush: it was very cold...


----------



## Burchy314

I have done it on a bathroom counter haha and it was cold!


----------



## rainbows_x

I've never done it in the kitchen, might suprise OH tonight :lol:
Golf course is the most adventurous I get.


----------



## Desi's_lost

Really girls? Can we grow up a bit? Admin already asked even. Half the last two pages are people poking fun at OP who came on asking a serious question. Its embarrassing really. :nope:


----------



## rainbows_x

We were chatting about adventurous sex! Alot of threads go off topic, this one ha actually stayed on topic.

Also, 17thy is the one who started it all up again, just saying.


----------



## mayb_baby

:dishes:


----------



## Vickie

Thread closed, I think the reason is pretty self explanatory


----------

